# What is Ben Shapiro's MBTI type?



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

I know a guy who knows him. Always came off like an ENTP to me. Not into him, I think he's an embarrassing hack, but he's _slightly_ less of a joke than some of his peers. He's at least well put together, charismatic, and has some PR sense, which is more than like, Alex Jones or that Paul Joseph Watson guy can say.


Strelnikov said:


> This sensationalism for the sake of shock value needs to stop! Entertainment is not information! Read serious books! Not conspiracy theory books or articles with flashy titles! But real peer reviewed academic books and articles! Look for statistics from reputable sources! Watch serious news! Go out into the real world and talk to real people face to face! Especially with people who you might not agree with!


This can't be emphasized enough, and thank you for saying this. I've seen people try to make political arguments on here by linking to some random Youtube video where it's just some guy sitting in a darkened room and rambling for two hours, and everyone in the comment section will be speaking as if this absolute nobody is some kind of prophet.

Youtube and Twitter are not sources. For anything, at all. Not for science, not for history, not for philosophy, and not for politics. It's not even a good way to gauge pubic opinion, because the heaviest users are liable to be people less engaged with the world. It's at best, random people giving their views on things, often because everyone in the real world thinks they're ridiculous. So now we have people who think they're well-informed because they're on Twitter for 6 hours a day participating in someone else's manufactured outrage.


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

his twitter tagline is, "facts don't care about your feelings"


he emphasizes logic, though, as an intp, I often find his reasoning to be porous


he studied law


his podcast titles often use puns


he is politically conservative and a devout orthodox jew



therefore, high Te (not Ti), strong Si, some Ne, low Fi



shapiro's an ESTJ


----------



## Allyrianne (Jul 29, 2018)

Rebelgoatalliance said:


> This can't be emphasized enough, and thank you for saying this. I've seen people try to make political arguments on here by linking to some random Youtube video where it's just some guy sitting in a darkened room and rambling for two hours, and everyone in the comment section will be speaking as if this absolute nobody is some kind of prophet.


The linked video's purpose is to demonstrate how he present himself and his arguments, despite being insufficient and flawed. Granted, YouTube videos may not accurately portray his true intent, and maybe he could just be projecting an alter ego that sells better to the masses, then the act itself speaks for a lack of adherence to one's personal values or beliefs, and wouldn't that give us a clue on his personality type?

I disagree with what you and the other person just said about online media resources. True, the internet is full of lies and ambiguity, and inaccuracy, and deception. But you can't deny the fact that it also serves as a platform to disseminate information that could be a helpful addition to our knowledge. It all boils down to the audience's ability to distinguish factual media articles to agenda-/politically-driven pronouncements.


----------



## Allyrianne (Jul 29, 2018)

Jeffrei said:


> Well, are you truly seeking to understand where he is coming from, or are you just shocked/annoyed by his beliefs?
> 
> If you are truly seeking to understand, I recommend asking some why questions (keep in mind, 1) the things people do and say make sense to them, 2) pretty much no one thinks they are a villain (even Hitler thought he was justified)). You... put yourself in his shoes?
> 
> If you are shocked/annoyed with his beliefs, and you are only looking at it from your perspective nothing he does will make sense to you.


Where does he come from? He came from a rigid and traditional school of thought. One that dismisses the truth of new ideas that don't align with his core beliefs. He came from a way of thinking that what he learned throughout his life is absolute and unchallenged. As an example, he talks about "facts don't care about your feelings". Which "facts" is he referring to? The insufficient facts he tries to rub on people's faces? Again, another example, when he talks about biology having two sexes, did it ever cross his mind that there are other four currently known biological sexes, and could be even more, as science keeps helping us rediscovering and redefining humanity?

My apologies if I have strayed further from the topic.

Anyway, I did try to see things on his perspective, and what I see is how he desperately try to assert his factually deficient stance on things and his firm resistance to people's ideas which would have otherwise made him understand and see things based on the fundamental aspects of being a human.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

I've always seen this guy as an ESTJ. A pretty clear ESTJ.

Not an ENTJ, INTJ or xNTP.

Notice how - even though he is "logical" - there is an aura of softness and "peace" around him. He tries to be polite, well-mannered, nurturing. This comes from his Si, imo. Peaceful function.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Allyrianne said:


> At first, I just tried to ignore him, really, just as I try to slam doors at anyone who's too consumed by their opinionated selves. Lately, though, I get annoyed by all these people posting hate speeches and hails Ben Shapiro so much that it almost seem as if each time that guy makes ignorant remarks about people like me (transsexuals), his "fans" seem to rejoice and praise him even more without even trying to confirm the validity of those remarks.


In regards to his fans, I think Shapiro is merely reinforcing beliefs they already hold concerning transsexuals. I see him as being more of a spokesperson for criticizing transsexuality as opposed to someone who is changing people's minds on the concept. If he gave a speech in front of a pro-LBGT crowd, do you think he would change anyone's beliefs? I don't.



Allyrianne said:


> Anyway, does anyone really know Ben Shapiro's MBTI type? I may dislike him, and I certainly don't share his principles and I find his thought process repugnant; on the other hand, I'm quite curious as to what makes these people the way they are. What kind of behavior or personality those people possess that made them who they are, and compels them to talk or act the way they do?


I don't think it's MBTI that influences people's beliefs concerning transsexuals. I suspect cultural and religious upbringing is much more relevant.


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

*Ben Shapiro*

 




*42:46 Trey says:* Hey Ben what is your Myers-Briggs type? 

*Ben Shapiro:* I can't remember what is Myers-Briggs. Is this the introvert thing? I'll have to look it up real fast. Oh yeah, the free personality test you know I, I did it at one point and I, I cannot remember for the life of me which one, which type I am, I have to look up the types and I'd probably remember so I believe that there, are let's see, so I know I was an *extrovert* I know that in terms of sensing versus intuition I. I think I was a *sensing* versus intuition, I believe that when it came to making decisions, I was *thinking* versus feeling, and when it came to prefer judging versus perceiving I believed that I was a *judging*, *so I was either an ESTJ or an ENTJ I believe*, so that's for what, for whatever that's worth that's what I think I was anyway I can't remember, to be frank with you. 

[hr][/hr]
He seems to remember E+S+T+J even though he concludes with 'ESTJ or ENTJ'.


----------



## sriracha (Sep 19, 2010)

Man I freakin LOVE Ben Shapiro. LOL, I know you all hate him and this is a rant/bash thread on him...But yeah I can see him as ExTJ. His Fi shines through. I'm not convinced that he's an ESTJ, because I can't see an ESTJ choosing this type of occupation to go into. An ESTJ would do something a lot more...down to earth and pragmatic. I mean, it's possible and he does have a very high IQ. Most if not all the ESTJs I know keep updated on political issues, and I had an ESTJ who taught me in my American Government class.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Given the amount of fear mongering he uses his facts to support, I find it unlikely that intuition is high up the order for him. 

When people exhibit an extreme amount of paranoia about the future it means that intuition is their weaker/weakest function. He's ESTJ. 

Most people I've interacted with on PerC that type themselves as INTJ and then go in every single thread talking about how we're all doomed are not iNtuitives either. I just find it unlikely that "visionaries" would fear the future as much as they seem to. 

Also the INXJs that _consistently _demand that in order for "The West" to grow it must be returned to its past glory and that traditional western values (no matter how outdated) are/were superior and must be preserved. Lots of such talk in political/debate and critical thinking threads - and from iNtuitives is counter-intuitive to the descriptions of their proclaimed type.

If you idolize the past, demand that we remain traditional and are anti-progressive it's very, very unlikely that you're an intuitive because you are projecting your fear of the future onto others since you want to remain rooted to the familiar and the unknown bothers you.

Coulter/Shapiro/Crowder/Southern/PJW/Alex Jones etc and the vast majority of their followers are SJ/SP types.


----------



## Allyrianne (Jul 29, 2018)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Given the amount of fear mongering he uses his facts to support, I find it unlikely that intuition is high up the order for him.
> 
> When people exhibit an extreme amount of paranoia about the future it means that intuition is their weaker/weakest function. He's ESTJ.
> 
> ...


Thank you for such great insights. Spot on!


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

Allyrianne said:


> Again, another example, when he talks about biology having two sexes, did it ever cross his mind that there are other four currently known biological sexes, and could be even more, as science keeps helping us rediscovering and redefining humanity?


You realise you're the one here distorting facts to suit your feelings, right? Sex is a phenotype associated with a reproductive role. Science has found more X-Y chromosome combinations, and you've decided that constitutes new sexes because you want it to, even though they don't represent a new reproductive role. 

That's the problem with "facts" when it comes to these kinds of debates: people don't just give facts, they make subjective conclusions and assumptions based on the facts, then present their assumptions as fact because they believe they're based on fact and therefore fact themselves.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Given the amount of fear mongering he uses his facts to support, I find it unlikely that intuition is high up the order for him.
> 
> When people exhibit an extreme amount of paranoia about the future it means that intuition is their weaker/weakest function. He's ESTJ.
> 
> ...


I type Alex Jones as ISTP 6w5. Not sure about Coulter but I'd say ESFP with developed tertiary (who may come across as ENTJ).

Agree completely about Shapiro being ESTJ.

Do you know a guy called Gavin McInnes? He is all about being "funny" and "manly", people tend to type him as ENTP or ESTP. I wonder if he is an ESFJ instead.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Aiwass said:


> I type Alex Jones as ISTP 6w5. Not sure about Coulter but I'd say ESFP with developed tertiary (who may come across as ENTJ).
> 
> Agree completely about Shapiro being ESTJ.
> 
> Do you know a guy called Gavin McInnes? He is all about being "funny" and "manly", people tend to type him as ENTP or ESTP. I wonder if he is an ESFJ instead.


Good call on Gavin ... He uses a good mix of humor and will insert his family into many of his discussions and so it's very likely he's an ESFJ. I can see ENTP for him though too :hmmm But his Si seems to be controlling his Ne imo. ESFJ's can also be very humorous and playful because of their intuition not being as much of a struggle as it is for dominant Si. 

Coulter is probably also ESTJ imo. She has the whole "facts over feelings" attitude as well. She has little to no regard for people in the audience, she's not a "teacher", but rather a "bully" and seems to be simultaneously aware and unaware of it. This is not something I would see from an ESFP type. 

For the prototypical "right wing" ESFP, look no further than Ms. Southern. She's political yes, but her ability to _perform _for the right and wanting to stay in the spotlight makes her come across as more of an Se type .. Very in the moment and has the ability to shoot the shit off the cuff. (She could be ESTP as well though, but I'm more inclined towards FP at this point given that when she talks about her core values seriously, there is moral consistency there that you will be unlikely to see in a TP).. 

Her lack of consistent political thought (that which is expressed through her more provacateur type videos) where she'll claim to be libertarian, but then suddenly start supporting authoritative ideologies when it suits her personal career seems Pe-ish rather than J-ish. She can easily go from serious journalist (healthy use of Se-Te) to full on performer with a complete disregard for consistency when it suits are needs and that's where I decided that she's not a J.

Another ESFP (for male ESFPs) is Milo Y. Dude is the Jersey Shore of politics and there is no way I'm considering any other type for him. At all.


----------



## Allyrianne (Jul 29, 2018)

dizzycactus said:


> You realise you're the one here distorting facts to suit your feelings, right? Sex is a phenotype associated with a reproductive role. Science has found more X-Y chromosome combinations, and you've decided that constitutes new sexes because you want it to, even though they don't represent a new reproductive role.
> 
> That's the problem with "facts" when it comes to these kinds of debates: people don't just give facts, they make subjective conclusions and assumptions based on the facts, then present their assumptions as fact because they believe they're based on fact and therefore fact themselves.


A bit rich coming from you.

Were my premises based on "reproductive roles"? No. I was simply pointing out that his premise being "there are only 2 biological sexes, [and that is a fact, and fact's don't care about your feelings]" is not only factually wrong, but deliberately dismissive of the ongoing scientific researches that try to meet the needs for empirical evidence.

Was Ben Shapiro arguing about "reproductive roles" No. You just thought he is, as his arguments lack precision from a scientific standpoint, thus ambiguity makes his arguments free for *subjective* interpretation by people who also try to assert whatever their agendas are.

If I have distorted facts on the basis of the truth of having more than 2 biological sexes, feel free to cite your sources to prove otherwise.

Does it seem hard to understand where we're coming from here?

Edit: Never mind. I got carried away when in fact I should have stayed on the topic. I'll just have to put you on my block list to avoid further unnecessary debates.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Sven The Returned said:


> No. When you say "bend," I see "lie." INTJs, ENXPs, and ENFJs are more apt to do this--least of all is the ENTJ. The facts, and their empirical proof/logical consistency, are *everything* for Te-dominants. Because the facts are the building blocks upon which we *act*, they _must_ be legit or else, that might negatively impact the outcome. Moreover, to knowingly misinform could produce blow black that might hurt our reputation/standing as a credible, competent authority and that's one risk we're usually not willing to take.
> 
> Now the facts are definitely _utilized_ dynamically and may be creatively packaged in a certain way in order to procure an objective, but, in and of themselves, standing alone, and contextually, are still *accurate*. Te is about establishing a rationale, by way of qualifying/quantifying/cataloging/detailing/structuring/ordering data according to what is the most empirically weighed and universally supported as truth. Subsequently, we understand the importance of *context *as it relates to how data is utilized; we tend to speak to caveats and the like when disseminating information. Again, Information fidelity is our highest ideal. The facts are the facts and they determine what is and is not. If they don't fit or become obsolete, they are reduced to a lower standing or completely removed from the system, which is not the same as omitting and discounting them because they're "inconvenient truths."
> 
> ...


You're very, very right about him being Te dominant, but wrong about S/N. Given that he preaches and uses facts (exactly as you describe them) to provide support to traditional values over progressive ones, his intuition is being controlled by his sensing. He's T>S>N>F in that order. Don't forget that ESTJ's have tertiary intuition so they are quite comfortable with predicting certain possibilities when they want to, but notice that in Shapiro's case, he tends to want to limit the various possibilities his mind comes up with to something that's the simplest one of them all. 

"Everything about the west is under threat and change is essentially bad therefore what is familiar to him must be preserved" .. Therefore he projects only a specific set of facts to support that solution of his. 

The stream of possibilities N's tend to use to feed their dominant function if it's higher up the order tend to not prefer the concrete and preserve the future through either staying the same, or reverting to some idea of what they think worked in the past as much as Shapiro tends to like.


----------



## flamesabers (Nov 20, 2012)

Aiwass said:


> I type Alex Jones as ISTP 6w5.


I'm an ISTJ 6w5. I never would've guessed that my MBTI and enneagram closely resembles Alex Jones. 



Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Coulter is probably also ESTJ imo. She has the whole "facts over feelings" attitude as well. She has little to no regard for people in the audience, she's not a "teacher", but rather a "bully" and seems to be simultaneously aware and unaware of it. This is not something I would see from an ESFP type. .


I see Coulter as more of a contrarian then a bully. Just look at some of her book titles:

_Resistance is Futile! How the Trump-Hating Left Lost its Collective Mind

In Trump We Trust: E Pluribus Awesome!

Demonic: How the Liberal Mob is Endangering America

How to Talk to a Liberal (If You Must)

Slander: Liberal Lies about the American Right

_I think she's the type of person who wants you to either love what she says or hate what she says.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

flamesabers said:


> I'm an ISTJ 6w5. I never would've guessed that my MBTI and enneagram closely resembles Alex Jones.


You two would be nothing alike in Jungian terms (which is what I stick to the most). 

As ISTJ, you are Si/Ne and he's Ti/Fe (as I agree with ISTP as well). Completely different functions. 



> I see Coulter as more of a contrarian then a bully.


That's why I put "bully" in quotation marks.


----------



## Aiwass (Jul 28, 2014)

@flamesabers As AG said, ISTP is miles apart from ISTJ. ISTP has inferior Fe, and is much more likely to be impulsive or brash. ISTJs are more cool-headed.

---

I think ESFJ men can be those super "macho" types. Fe lead makes them embrace social convention.
This is the best argument for Gavin being ESFJ. He is a defender of the "normal" people, "normal" values, guys who just want to marry and live in the suburbs. He said it himself.

Gavin also has that "group" thing going on. Creating a club and pointing yourself as the leader seems like a very Fe lead thing to do.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Aiwass said:


> I think ESFJ men can be those super "macho" types. Fe lead makes them embrace social convention.
> This is the best argument for Gavin being ESFJ. He is a defender of the "normal" people, "normal" values, guys who just want to marry and live in the suburbs. He said it himself.
> 
> Gavin also has that "group" thing going on. Creating a club and pointing yourself as the leader seems like a very Fe lead thing to do.


Yeup. I forgot about his "Proud Boys". 

Definitely a very, very Fe-dominant thing to do. Out of all the political commentators in recent years, he's pretty much the only one that has actively sought to create a fraternity. 

This is something I have consistently associated with ESFJ types myself over the years. In fact, my ESFJ grandfather literally held a weekly "dars" (which is Urdu for a religious gathering where a Imam leads people in a sermon and lecture on doctrine) for the entire family and neighbors in his house on every Friday.

My ex-father-in-law (also ESFJ) was a true patriarch as well. He would gather his entire family every week as well. 

That sort of thing drives this ESTP *insane*.


----------



## LonelySpaceEmperor (Jan 4, 2018)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> Given the amount of fear mongering he uses his facts to support, I find it unlikely that intuition is high up the order for him.
> 
> When people exhibit an extreme amount of paranoia about the future it means that intuition is their weaker/weakest function. He's ESTJ.
> 
> ...


Well said. Now, I don't mean to go off topic, but I have noticed how almost everyone who is heavily traditional, and want the Western World to return to return really far into the past, for examplere-Christian Europe (Primitivism, Paganism, Germanic Preservationists, etc.), will always test as INTJs, and will immediately type themselves as said type, when they are introduced to MBTI. On every website based on what I talked about have people who have typed themselves as INTJs greatly outnumber other types.


----------



## NIHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Ermenegildo said:


> *42:46 Trey says:* Hey Ben what is your Myers-Briggs type?
> 
> *Ben Shapiro:* I can't remember what is Myers-Briggs. Is this the introvert thing? I'll have to look it up real fast. Oh yeah, the free personality test you know I, I did it at one point and I, I cannot remember for the life of me which one, which type I am, I have to look up the types and I'd probably remember so I believe that there, are let's see, so I know I was an *extrovert* I know that in terms of sensing versus intuition I. I think I was a *sensing* versus intuition, I believe that when it came to making decisions, I was *thinking* versus feeling, and when it came to prefer judging versus perceiving I believed that I was a *judging*, *so I was either an ESTJ or an ENTJ I believe*, so that's for what, for whatever that's worth that's what I think I was anyway I can't remember, to be frank with you.
> 
> ...


Yeah I got either ESTJ or ENTJ. All I see is a pie full of Te lead. I can see good argurments for ESTJ.


----------



## Sugarpot (Dec 30, 2017)

Taditionalism, duty and memory of the past has more to do with Introverted Sensing than Intuition... case closed for Ben Shapiro being an ESTJ rather than INTJ. If he is introverted then he is an ISTJ. 
He IS Si-Ne. 
He could be an xSFJ as well. But I believe he is more Te than Fe on the extroverted cognitive parent function.


----------



## Xool Xecutioner (Jul 8, 2018)

I see him as xxTJ


----------



## TacoTach (Apr 6, 2019)

He's definitely ExTJ, strong Te.




Jawz said:


> Her lack of consistent political thought (that which is expressed through her more provacateur type videos) where she'll claim to be libertarian, but then suddenly start supporting authoritative ideologies when it suits her personal career seems Pe-ish rather than J-ish.


To be fair, although I agree that Lauren Southern probably doesn't have a very well thought out political philosophy, there's been some evolution in her thinking since she's been involved in politics. She started out as a libertarian but now she's clearly a nationalist, her whole focus is on immigration. And her main talking points ("The West has lost its identity", "We shouldn't be atomized individuals in a global marketplace", "We need a purpose higher than ourselves") are straight out of the European-style nationalism playbook.


----------



## bleurhg (Mar 19, 2018)

He seems to me like an obvious ENTJ.


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Retract my previous guess. Almost definitely an ESTJ.


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

NIHM said:


> I'm not sure if he believes his stuff but I know he's good at selling it to his followers. The more followers the more money.


Not this stupid argument again....


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Strelnikov said:


> What's so special about this Ben Shapiro guy that he gets his own typing thread?
> 
> I think that people pay way too much attention to these random TV/Internet personalities, like YouTubers, bloggers, public intellectuals or whatever... Who is this Ben Shapiro that people should pay any attention to him? He's just a random guy with some views. Why would I take him seriously? And there are others like Jordan Peterson, Steve Bannon, Dinesh D'Souza, etc. on the right and I bet the left also has its own version of them... universities are stacked with them. Also, let's not forget the memes... Slap some words on a picture and that's it! I mean why are people forming their opinions based on these individuals or on pictures with random words?


This!

People are so fucking stupid. SJWs have been running amok on college campuses with their 76 genders and cultural appropriation and whatnot. Cue the Petersons and Shapiros who saw this opportunity to knock them back down to Earth with factual data and now they are hailed as heroes by anyone who isn't batshit crazy on the left. But of course, while we have people's attention, we might also enforce the point that women are hysterical shrews who complain all the time, black people are only good for their athleticism and gay/trans is a mental illness. And don't get me started on all those videos along the lines of _''Jordan Peterson OWNS feminists with his facts!''_ Yes and Dr. Phil owns drug addicts by calling them shitty parents, what's your point? At least to Ann Coulter's credit she started this shit before it was popular

That's why I don't even bother discussing politics with people ever since America has elected a man-gorilla in the oval office. Because now it's just extremists, us. vs them. Anyone who has a layered, rational opinion is branded a snowflake or a nazi depending which side disagrees with them. IT'S FUCKING STUPID!

/rant



Also Shapiro is an STJ (sadly). He reinforces the ugly sterotype that STJs want straight white males to rule the world.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Stevester said:


> This!
> 
> People are so fucking stupid. SJWs have been running amok on college campuses with their 76 genders and cultural appropriation and whatnot. Cue the Petersons and Shapiros who saw this opportunity to knock them back down to Earth with factual data and now they are hailed as heroes by anyone who isn't batshit crazy on the left. But of course, while we have people's attention, we might also enforce the point that women are hysterical shrews who complain all the time, black people are only good for their athleticism and gay/trans is a mental illness. And don't get me started on all those videos along the lines of _''Jordan Peterson OWNS feminists with his facts!''_ Yes and Dr. Phil owns drug addicts by calling them shitty parents, what's your point? At least to Ann Coulter's credit she started this shit before it was popular
> 
> ...


I've been called both a Fascist and an SJW  I think most people do have rational opinions and are mostly on the centre as far as politics are concerned. I think we're seeing 2 loud minorities screaming at each other and dominating public discourse, but the vast centrist majority stays silent. Maybe it's time for more moderate, rational people to start speaking out and tell the hysterical people both left and right to shut up and the media should stop paying attention to these people.

I don't think STJs are seen like that. To me, you guys look more like people who only want the world to function properly, orderly, calmly, normally, as it should, instead of hysterical left/right conspiracy theorists running around like headless chicken burning it all to the ground because of some imagined problem, like gay frogs or patriarchy. So, by my book, when I think of STJs I think of people like Robert Mueller (not sure if he's really an STJ, but his public image is STJ-like) and not Ben Shapiro.


----------



## Adelis (Jun 1, 2019)

Streilnikov.

Left n right, its a hegelian dialect. They are one n same, as they tend to create separatism. Its fake. The real one is up - down. Heaven - Hell. Forgive or kill here. You find left or right forgiving?

Shapiro, x, y, z. Theres no diff. The diff is mbti. You as an entj will never get my need as an intj to recharge. You are made to lead people, n im created to make you a solid vision on how to achive success optimally. You will value my input, and ill value your ledership.

but if theres no communication, youll lead in a direction told you indirectly by egoists, and ill drain myself from having too many yesses around me asking a hands on plural involment day to day


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Strelnikov said:


> when I think of STJs I think of people like Robert Mueller


I think he is definitely an ISTJ. He's like _''Well, the constitution, established rules, protocol and whatnot prevent me from flat out saying this guy is full of shit, BUT come on people, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...''_. This is why we need an SP type to investigate Trump.


----------



## Opticprune5 (Oct 30, 2020)

NIHM said:


> I don't believe you can base his actions and state all ENTJs will act or have his views. Everyone is different. Every group will have assholes in them.


As a ENTJ myself yes we are all like this and we are proud


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

NIHM said:


> Yeah I got either ESTJ or ENTJ. All I see is a pie full of Te lead. I can see good argurments for ESTJ.


Yes. He is not ENTP. Obvious Te lead. I vote for ESTJ because I see Ne rather than Ni.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Stevester said:


> I think he is definitely an ISTJ. He's like _''Well, the constitution, established rules, protocol and whatnot prevent me from flat out saying this guy is full of shit, BUT come on people, if it walks like a duck and quacks like a duck...''_. This is why we need an SP type to investigate Trump.


I think he is not intuition inferior, he goes on tangents and hypothethical situations often. Definitely Te lead. And Ne tert so ESTJ.


----------



## goodvibe (Aug 23, 2013)

He seems very Te and Ne to me.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

ENFP, he's Ne dom and uses Si in his arguments. Fi-Te is his main toolbox, both functions serve Ne - the search for potential opportunities. This can can be expressed by the seeking of further opportunities for his tribe, in the way of bendig and manipulating public perception and judgment. Thus not Te dom.
He's authoritarian about his Fi, an introverted judging function, not an introverted perceiving function.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

No way is this man an Ne-dom. Are people having a joke?

When you look at Ben Shapiro, I don't see how you can see some imaginative quirky novelty seeker. He's a stone-faced strict defender of tradition, kinda the antithesis of Ne-dominance actually.
While I don't agree with him ideologically I understand why people respect him and can see how he's generated a large audience, he has a certain commanding presence like any strong Te-user are good at displaying, he speaks in such a way that makes him sounds like an authority on how things work and what he perceives as the facts and details of the history of the subjects he seems to care about. He
I get all political sides like to find authority figures that appeal to their specific politics and show competency at being able to "CRUSH" their opponents in debates effectively. But for Ben, there isn't much emotive charm to his talks, he often comes across like a brick wall talking so I find him rather hard to listen to - regardless of my disagreements (there are people on the left who I can't stand listening to as well because their delivery is god awful), it feels like I'm back in school being lectured to by a teacher when I listen to him. I see barely any social charm in his delivery, that is to say I certainly can't detect much Fe at all. It seems blind in him, especially when he's the one known for the "facts don't care about your feelings." meme. As for his Ne, it feels like it needs some developing.
He's most likely an ISTJ.


----------



## 8080 (Oct 6, 2020)

He looks like a just surfaced commander of a submarine without a crew, whose weapons are piles of files. Anyone who is not completely deaf only needs to hear him talk for a few minutes to know that only STJ comes into question. In his 16Personalities video he sees himself as INTJ, which is correct except for the S, but this is explained by his wrong interpretation/answering of the relevant questions; here he demonstrates that he is more ambitious than realistic in his public self-assessment. When he takes on roles that are anathema to an introvert, he does so only because he does not want to evade expectations that are placed on his _fearless debater_ and _successful businessman_ public person. He appears as someone who demands the last of himself, without regard for his own person, like Reinhard Heydrich, ISTJ as well.

I will save myself the tedium of justifying this in more detail, using transcripts of his videos and his answers in his typing video – if others have chosen _*mistyping with functions*_ as their hobby, than that is their problem. But I would really like to observe how the MBTI leads them astray in everyday life after they have posed as the great experts in MBTI forums. They must be the most diligent contributors to Personality-database.com, also known as _Mistyping Central_.



Stevester said:


> I think he is definitely an ISTJ.


Correct.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Hexigoon said:


> No way is this man an Ne-dom. Are people having a joke?


Yes. This person is talking straight out of his behinds, and is valuing the amount of words and points he puts out rather than their quality, legitimacy and effectiveness. He's playing a character, a personality. He's embodying a certain political movement that is leading the unconscious collective of the masses, very much in line with Jung's description of the Extraverted Intuitive. 

*"It is at once clear, both from the standpoint of political economy and on grounds of general culture, that such a type is uncommonly important. If well-intentioned, with an orientation to life not purely egoistical, he may render exceptional service as the promoter, if not the initiator of every kind of promising enterprise. He is the natural advocate of every minority that holds the seed of future promise. Because of his capacity, when orientated more towards men than things, to make an intuitive diagnosis of their abilities and range of usefulness, he can also 'make' men. His capacity to inspire his fellow-men with courage, or to kindle enthusiasm for something new, is unrivalled, although he may have forsworn it by the morrow. The more powerful and vivid his intuition, the more is his subject fused and blended with the divined possibility. He animates it; he presents it in plastic shape and with convincing fire; he almost embodies it. It is not a mere histrionic display, but a fate. "*

An introverted Sensor would be much more ambivalent in character, an Extraverted Intuitive puts themselves forward and their body, integrity, and reputation on the line for the sake of a collective idea or the potential they see in it.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

8080 said:


> if others have chosen _*mistyping with functions*_ as their hobby, than that is their problem.


Speak for yourself. If you're not going to explain why you've reached ISTJ as your conclusion, then you're not contributing to the conversation.


----------



## ImpossibleHunt (May 30, 2020)

I see Ben Shapiro as an ESTJ.

An ESTJ will usually bring a concept to the table using pre-established systems (because it's more efficient than starting from scratch) and then argue for it's effectiveness. He usually relies on pre-established scientific principles, and legal standards in order to drive his point home. He will sometimes jump from one idea to the other very quickly, just because he is really familiar with the structure of those systems, so he doesn't see the need to go that deep into the logical reasoning of why those systems work (which is more of a dominant Ti thing). Of course, the difference between ESTJs and ENTJs is how they implement these systems. For ENTJs, their secondary function is Ni, so it's going to be more focused on the meaning behind those systems they are trying to implement, and whether it's worth implementing. A healthy ENTJ will realize that this is an important facet to develop, and they can't just ignore it because it gets in the way of their dominant Te.

I don't really see Ben struggling with this so much. I instead notice that when he is caught off guard in an argument, he tries to tear the opponent apart by asking _them _questions, and digging into the intricacies of how their argument is formed (even when the other person isn't debating with him). I believe this is most exemplified with his "debate" (interview) with Andrew Neil. Ben gets unnecessarily antagonistic towards Neil for asking simple questions about his book. I personally have no idea why Ben acted in this manner, but I have a hunch that he just got really used to having to debate journalists that misrepresent stuff that he says. So he puts Neil in the same basket as all those other interviewers, when Neil is very much _not _a part of the same camp. In Ben's defense though, he did apologize for his behaviour afterwards. So good on him. In any case, Ben probably went by his previous experiences, and thought he knew what to automatically expect. I say this is evidence for secondary Si, he uses it as a tool to navigate through debates, and to tailour his responses to suit what will work in the given moment, based on what worked before.

Si is also concerned about detail. I've noticed that whenever Ben is backed into a corner, his response would always be "_Well, let me ask you _*this*" or "_Let's say, hypothetically_..." in order to catch the opponent off guard over the details. God forbid if the opponent can't keep up or slips up with a factual inaccuracy, he doesn't take his opponent seriously anymore. One of the biggest differences that separate healthy ESTJs from unhealthy ones is patience. I think Ben's at his best when he helps his opponent build up their argument to it's best representation through attention to detail, and *then* proceeds to deconstruct it. I think when most people think of Ben Shapiro, it's when he automatically goes for the throat.






I say Ben has tertiary Ne, because I've noticed he is now starting to embrace his "meme" identity over the internet. Considering how he started off, I don't think he would have been so inclinced to do that when he first reached his fame. But now you see him doing collaborations with _PewDiePie_, skits with Dr. Phil, and he even reacts to fan videos. He is slowly starting to accept the newer culture and the possibilities it brings (I think), and I think that is reflective in his content.


----------



## Hexigoon (Mar 12, 2018)

Fru2 said:


> Yes. This person is talking straight out of his behinds, and is valuing the amount of words and points he puts out rather than their quality, legitimacy and effectiveness. He's playing a character, a personality. He's embodying a certain political movement that is leading the unconscious collective of the masses, very much in line with Jung's description of the Extraverted Intuitive.
> 
> *"It is at once clear, both from the standpoint of political economy and on grounds of general culture, that such a type is uncommonly important. If well-intentioned, with an orientation to life not purely egoistical, he may render exceptional service as the promoter, if not the initiator of every kind of promising enterprise. He is the natural advocate of every minority that holds the seed of future promise. Because of his capacity, when orientated more towards men than things, to make an intuitive diagnosis of their abilities and range of usefulness, he can also 'make' men. His capacity to inspire his fellow-men with courage, or to kindle enthusiasm for something new, is unrivalled, although he may have forsworn it by the morrow. The more powerful and vivid his intuition, the more is his subject fused and blended with the divined possibility. He animates it; he presents it in plastic shape and with convincing fire; he almost embodies it. It is not a mere histrionic display, but a fate. "*
> 
> An introverted Sensor would be much more ambivalent in character, an Extraverted Intuitive puts themselves forward and their body, integrity, and reputation on the line for the sake of a collective idea or the potential they see in it.


While I do respect Jung, I find his definitions often fall into vague and slippery territory like this. Might be because his writings are really old at this point.
But even so, from what I understand of that definition it doesn't sound like the Ben Shapiro I know at all other than his ability to inspire people, he does give off that authority figure demeanor that people can respect. He might have Ne in his stack, perhaps as tertiary, but I don't see the whimsical social charm or strong appeal to novelty in him that I expect to see from Ne-doms.


----------



## HolyMoony (Mar 11, 2021)

Hexigoon said:


> No way is this man an Ne-dom. Are people having a joke?
> 
> When you look at Ben Shapiro, I don't see how you can see some imaginative quirky novelty seeker. He's a stone-faced strict defender of tradition, kinda the antithesis of Ne-dominance actually.
> While I don't agree with him ideologically I understand why people respect him, he has a certain commanding presence like any strong Te-user are good at displaying, he speaks in such a way that makes him sounds like an authority on how things work and what he perceives as the facts and details of the history of the subjects he seems to care about.
> ...


I wonder if people know what Ne dom is. They are quickly typing everyone who talks a lot as Ne dom. I agree that he is not Ne dom. Definitely STJ.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Hexigoon said:


> No way is this man an Ne-dom. Are people having a joke?
> 
> When you look at Ben Shapiro, I don't see how you can see some imaginative quirky novelty seeker. He's a stone-faced strict defender of tradition, kinda the antithesis of Ne-dominance actually.
> While I don't agree with him ideologically I understand why people respect him, he has a certain commanding presence like any strong Te-user are good at displaying, he speaks in such a way that makes him sounds like an authority on how things work and what he perceives as the facts and details of the history of the subjects he seems to care about.
> ...


I think people get off on typing celebrities with an unconventional type. Then there's people who just type him as Ne-Dom because.....he likes to debate and talks fast? It's ironic because Conservative zealots like Shapiro, Peterson and Jones are typically despised by Intuitives (especially the NFs) yet they still insist on typing them as N because they're high-profile and that excludes them from being Sensors. 

Shapiro definitely has the functions of an ENFP but also definitely not that order. An Ne would never say shit like Biden is a Marxist extremist, that's just lower Ne speaking to reinforce tired Si talking points that are completely disconnected from each other.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

He seems like an istj function-wise. But he seems more of an extrovert if we go by letters.

The original post is completely ridiculous.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

I liked when he was on BBC, talking with an 'actually factual' STJ guy. Pretty funny stuff, seeing him greatly overestimate his understanding of many things.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

DOGSOUP said:


> I liked when he was on BBC, talking with an 'actually factual' STJ guy. Pretty funny stuff, seeing him greatly overestimate his understanding of many things.


You mean when he was being interviewed for his book and the "factual stj" guy on BBC kept asking him things like "Why don't you understand that banning abortion after six weeks is literally barbarism"? 
Nothing screams factual louder than emotional appeals at the wrong time.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Andy 8184 said:


> You mean when he was being interviewed for his book and the "factual stj" guy on BBC kept asking him things like "Why don't you understand that banning abortion after six weeks is literally barbarism"?
> Nothing screams factual louder than emotional appeals at the wrong time.


If calling it barbarism was what appealed to Shapiro's emotions that is on him.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

DOGSOUP said:


> If calling it barbarism was what appealed to Shapiro's emotions that is on him.


Funny how you don't understand what "appeal to emotion" is.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

DOGSOUP said:


> I liked when he was on BBC, talking with an 'actually factual' STJ guy. Pretty funny stuff, seeing him greatly overestimate his understanding of many things.


Could a link be provided to the recorded discussion?


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Andy 8184 said:


> Funny how you don't understand what "appeal to emotion" is.


Are you making one now?


Fru2 said:


> Could a link be provided to the recorded discussion?


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

DOGSOUP said:


> Are you making one now?


If what I'm doing appeals to your emotions that's on you, right?


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

DOGSOUP said:


>


"I didn't vote for trump in 2016 as I don't agree with his policy, but I will vote for him in 2020 since all of the damages he could have done have been done and so I don't see how it could get any worse from this point on"... 
Logic, ladies and gents!

Throughout the interview he was sticking to delivering moralistic blows to the interviewer deeming his personal perspective as a delegetimisation of the questions he asks. As if that cancels out the concern for the specific question. 
"Your characterisation of issues is a problem to public debate" Oh, didn't know that the only narrative allowed was your narrative, mr. Ne dom.
"Don't discuss what I've said in past years, discuss what I can dance around now" And people think he's Si dom? 
"Israelis like to build, Arabs like to bomb, crap and live in open sewage" Ohohohohoooooookay.. someone is on a public perception management rampage and doesn't feel half sorry about it, what a racist entitled piece of crap.
"Sir, this whole interview was a waste of time" Nope, it was golden, as it exposed your character.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> "I didn't vote for trump in 2016 as I don't agree with his policy, but I will vote for him in 2020 since all of the damages he could have done have been done and so I don't see how it could get any worse from this point on"...
> Logic, ladies and gents!
> 
> Throughout the interview he was sticking to delivering moralistic blows to the interviewer deeming his personal perspective as a delegetimisation of the questions he asks. As if that cancels out the concern for the specific question.
> ...


He isn't a Ne dom. Nobody agrees with you on this. 

By the way have you stopped beating your wife? I'm not biased, I'm just asking you an honest question like any journalist would. I'm sorry but your inability to answer with a yes or no proves to everyone what kind of a person you are.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Andy 8184 said:


> He isn't a Ne dom. Nobody agrees with you on this.


So consensus dictates validity. Aha.


> By the way have you stopped beating your wife? I'm not biased, I'm just asking you an honest question like any journalist would. I'm sorry but your inability to answer with a yes or no proves to everyone what kind of a person you are.


If I have sent out evidence that I'm 'beating my wife', I'll know better than to berate the person who asked, who hasn't done so. Admittance and apology is all that's needed, yet the chap doesn't have the balls to do it. He'd rather engage in mumbo jumbo.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> So consensus dictates validity. Aha.


Depends on if you are literally the only one typing someone as something. I don't think anyone else can see Ne as a dominant function on him. Except if you believe we are all stupid.



Fru2 said:


> If I have sent out evidence that I'm 'beating my wife', I'll know better than to berate the person who asked, who hasn't done so. Admittance and apology is all that's needed, yet the chap doesn't have the balls to do it. He'd rather engage in mumbo jumbo.


I'm talking about the abortion and dark ages question. If you believe the interviewer was objective I honestly don't know what you're smoking but it must be good.


----------



## DOGSOUP (Jan 29, 2016)

Andy 8184 said:


> I'm talking about the abortion and dark ages question. If you believe the interviewer was objective I honestly don't know what you're smoking but it must be good.


So an objective journalist would not have questioned the inevitable consequences of his beliefs?


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Andy 8184 said:


> Depends on if you are literally the only one typing someone as something. I don't think anyone else can see Ne as a dominant function on him. Except if you believe we are all stupid.


Some people here have liked my comments and agreed with me through showing the same spirit on the matter, doesn't mean you can't ignore them if you want to do so.


> I'm talking about the abortion and dark ages question. If you believe the interviewer was objective I honestly don't know what you're smoking but it must be good.


My stance of it is different than the interviewer's, but I'd probably come up with a far less moralistic and personally directed answer to that question. Something like:
Q "You not accepting abortion is calling for a return to the dark ages!"
A "No, I simply believe in limiting abortion, it is my right."
AKA
Q "You're a dissenter of the most prevalent belief system in our region"
A "Correct, but you can't stone me for it."
Both statements are objective, they just reside in two different scopes of perception.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

DOGSOUP said:


> So an objective journalist would not have questioned the inevitable consequences of his beliefs?


They would. But not it that way. I'm sorry but saying something similar to "Your barbaric opinions will lead us back to the dark ages, explain yourself" and then refusing to reply when his guest asked him "Would you call third trimester abortion barbaric?" because he suddenly doesn't believe in taking sides is not objective and it's sad if you can't see that.


----------



## Andy 8184 (May 24, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> My stance of it is different than the interviewer's, but I'd probably come up with a far less moralistic and personally directed answer to that question.


The question is not if you agree with the interviewer though but if you believe that he was objective. You might believe that Ben Shapiro was overly moralistic, personal and he didn't handle it well. That doesn't change the fact that the interviewer was completely biased and defending him just because you don't like Ben is crazy.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Red Panda said:


> except it characterizes his whole life


Te dom as I said. The way you play with definition comparisons doesn't change Jung's definition. Your way of constructing the stacks is completely unworkable when applied to real life. I'm not the only one that has reached this conclusion. Time to face the limits of inferior S. One cannot eat the cake and still have it.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Or at least if you're using a different typing system, at least don't use the same terminology. Even a simple flip of letters will do such as iN or eT in order to make it clear to others that you're not abiding by the same structure. Otherwise it's very misleading.


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

I'm not a fan of this guy and never followed him, but I stumbled upon one of his videos where he took an MBTI test from 16personalities, from which he got INTJ. But by vibes in general, he seems very ESTJ for me just purely by his "Facts dont care about your feelings" stereotype.


----------



## Ssenptni (Mar 26, 2021)

Pretty sure he is a J.


----------



## Winterlight (Sep 3, 2021)

Intj


----------



## INTJ_Artist (Aug 19, 2021)

Allyrianne said:


> At first, I just tried to ignore him, really, just as I try to slam doors at anyone who's too consumed by their opinionated selves. Lately, though, I get annoyed by all these people posting hate speeches and hails Ben Shapiro so much that it almost seem as if each time that guy makes ignorant remarks about people like me (transsexuals), his "fans" seem to rejoice and praise him even more without even trying to confirm the validity of those remarks.
> 
> People like Ben Shapiro are the world's version of negative catalysts as far as civilization is concerned; consequently, the eloquence through which he tries to push his agenda primarily dissuades the larger portion of the population — the less informed ones — into attempting to understand the science behind transgender identity, and all the plausible theories that could unravel the uncertainties that entail it. It is an insult to the laws of science, and humanity's curious nature for that matter, for someone like Ben Shapiro to dismiss plausible ideas just because they don't align with his "perceived" concept of a rational world. For someone who is admittedly not an expert in medical science, he sure talks a great deal of nothing. Isn't it quite hypocritical to deny the truths of people's existence, and even going so far as to quote science (despite being ignorant to science itself) in an attempt to make oneself sound credible? If only people could just snap out of the hypes brought about by his empty rhetoric, we would have long avoided all the slippery slope fallacies that plague this world.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but you don't actually understand what science is and how it works. Or that 99.999999% of its "facts" are not correct, but actually just various degrees of wrong from "slightly" to "dead".

Philosophy provides answers through millennia of dialectic. Science just tries to produce more and more reliable facts, and often fails when errors are compounded and entire theories collapse. See the 20th century nutrition assumptions that destroyed public health, the mistaken belief that all human brains are uniform in structure, the myth that the appendix serves no purpose, the myth that we have "junk" DNA, the myth that we only use 10% of our brains, etc.


----------



## mia-me (Feb 5, 2021)

Shapiro strikes me as an E or ISFJ since he's attached to the past, applying gish gallop that can easily be debunked if you have the energy or patience to tear apart his wall of sound. Shapiro's tactic is a lot like Peterson where the difference between the two is that Peterson is primarily focused on systems and Shapiro, concrete minute details. The S/N divide.


----------



## INTJ_Artist (Aug 19, 2021)

Winterlight said:


> Intj


No, Shapiro is an obvious ENTJ. An INTJ would not seek out the spotlight like Shapiro does.

Watch a video of Frank Herbert talking about Dune for comparison, and Ayn Rand talking to clueless college students about Objectivism. Herbert, in his office, is comfortable and gabby about his own work, but talks about nothing else. While Rand is obviously pained by being up on stage and having to deal with stupid questions from those she despises for their lack of understanding.


----------



## INTJ_Artist (Aug 19, 2021)

mia-me said:


> Shapiro strikes me as an E or ISFJ since he's attached to the past, applying gish gallop that can easily be debunked if you have the energy or patience to tear apart his wall of sound. Shapiro's tactic is a lot like Peterson where the difference between the two is that Peterson is primarily focused on systems and Shapiro, concrete minute details. The S/N divide.


Nope, ENTJ

Have you seen Shapiro giddily describe how he pre-planned his takedown of Piers Morgan in their debate over gun control? 

Have you seen his interview with Dave Rubin where he reveals that he has a carefully calculated public position on certain issues for the "clarity of the message" that does not actually reflect his own views, or how he treats people off the stage?


----------



## AlexVosgiec (Sep 21, 2021)

ESTJ


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

It's funny whenever there's an annoying celebrity like Shapiro, Nikki Minaj, Taylor Swift etc. that all Intuitives online insist are absolutely adamant on typing them as N because......prominent figure, I guess? I'm like _''They're clearly Sensors, but by all means you want them, they're all yours....''_


----------



## INTJ_Artist (Aug 19, 2021)

Stevester said:


> It's funny whenever there's an annoying celebrity like Shapiro, Nikki Minaj, Taylor Swift etc. that all Intuitives online insist are absolutely adamant on typing them as N because......prominent figure, I guess? I'm like _''They're clearly Sensors, but by all means you want them, they're all yours....''_


I've watched Shapiro's schtick long enough to know he's probably has a weak N preference. But is an N all the same. He talks a lot about facts, and maybe that's what throws you off. But in his strategic thinking, and his manner in his more relaxed interviews, he's clearly making intuitive leaps.

By all means though, you can take Swift and Minaj. I don't even want to know their type.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

Shapiro makes _misguided_ intuitive leaps, a.k.a low/inferior intuition thus STJ in his case.

Having sex outside of marriage? Must be that you're irresponsible, selfish or damaged in some way! That's just one of many of Shapiro's lousy intuitive conclusions. An N type would see nuance and try to really explore the why beyond just a half-ass value judgement. To be fair though, mature STJs also do this, hence Shapiro is an immature STJ. He operates under the guise that only his world view and values are correct and anyone who dissents from it is wrong and probably even morally wrong.


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

Stevester said:


> Shapiro makes _misguided_ intuitive leaps, a.k.a low/inferior intuition thus STJ in his case.
> 
> Having sex outside of marriage? Must be that you're irresponsible, selfish or damaged in some way! That's just one of many of Shapiro's lousy intuitive conclusions. An N type would see nuance and try to really explore the why beyond just a half-ass value judgement. To be fair though, mature STJs also do this, hence Shapiro is an immature STJ. He operates under the guise that only his world view and values are correct and anyone who dissents from it is wrong and probably even morally wrong.


You've actually convinced me with that explanation. ISTJ it is then. He not only assumes his worldview is the only one that's correct, he doubles down on it because he thinks that the only thing that matters in a debate is assertiveness and standing upon key points, which he's not willing to give or take from. Instead he always dances around those key points and aims to disarm his 'opponents' by proclaiming how they don't do the same, that they somehow _lack_ something, thus he's the more responsible/correct one.

In other words he plays on familiarity and keeping up to date sothat he'd be able to update his stance depending on circumstance.


----------



## INTJ_Artist (Aug 19, 2021)

Fru2 said:


> You've actually convinced me with that explanation. ISTJ it is then. He not only assumes his worldview is the only one that's correct, he doubles down on it because he thinks that the only thing that matters in a debate is assertiveness and standing upon key points, which he's not willing to give or take from. Instead he always dances around those key points and aims to disarm his 'opponents' by proclaiming how they don't do the same, that they somehow _lack_ something, thus he's the more responsible/correct one.
> 
> In other words he plays on familiarity and keeping up to date sothat he'd be able to update his stance depending on circumstance.


If you don’t at least think Shapiro is an Extrovert, I question your very hold on reality. ;P


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

INTJ_Artist said:


> If you don’t at least think Shapiro is an Extrovert, I question your very hold on reality. ;P


🤪

But seriously though, as an ENTJ, I would see him as anything else _but_ an ENTJ.


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have no idea. I can not listen to him.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Allyrianne said:


> At first, I just tried to ignore him, really, just as I try to slam doors at anyone who's too consumed by their opinionated selves. Lately, though, I get annoyed by all these people posting hate speeches and hails Ben Shapiro so much that it almost seem as if each time that guy makes ignorant remarks about people like me (transsexuals), his "fans" seem to rejoice and praise him even more without even trying to confirm the validity of those remarks.
> 
> People like Ben Shapiro are the world's version of negative catalysts as far as civilization is concerned; consequently, the eloquence through which he tries to push his agenda primarily dissuades the larger portion of the population — the less informed ones — into attempting to understand the science behind transgender identity, and all the plausible theories that could unravel the uncertainties that entail it. It is an insult to the laws of science, and humanity's curious nature for that matter, for someone like Ben Shapiro to dismiss plausible ideas just because they don't align with his "perceived" concept of a rational world. For someone who is admittedly not an expert in medical science, he sure talks a great deal of nothing. Isn't it quite hypocritical to deny the truths of people's existence, and even going so far as to quote science (despite being ignorant to science itself) in an attempt to make oneself sound credible? If only people could just snap out of the hypes brought about by his empty rhetoric, we would have long avoided all the slippery slope fallacies that plague this world.
> 
> ...


ASSS is his type.

The consensus online is ESTP.


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

If I had to rank all 16 personality types as most likely to be Ben Shapiro, ESTP would literally rank at the bottom 2.

If anything, he's the living embodiment of what an ESTP is not.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

What's the opinion here on Jordan Peterson's type? Moreover, which type do you have Shapiro pinned as and which type do you have for Peterson?


----------



## JourneyOfMystery (11 mo ago)

Ben Shapiro is a debate troll. He is a shill to the KKKoch industries. There is a reason why I put 3 Ks in KKKoch. Mainstream media and the KKKoch industries are best friends because of oligarchical corporate interests. Colorism and racism are endlessly talked about in mainstream media to psychologically manipulate the masses for profit. KKKoch industries and mainstream media are controlled by ultra-wealthy white people who care about profit more than human rights. Systemic racism exists within the American empire enough as it is.









Is the United States a racist country?


Systemic racism is not simply a thing of the past but is deeply embedded within American society and truth, reconciliation, and a reparative process are needed to combat it.




www.brookings.edu























COVID-19 data on Native Americans is ‘a national disgrace.' This scientist is fighting to be counted


Abigail Echo-Hawk is working around the clock to close discriminatory data gaps




www.science.org







https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koch_Brothers_Exposed



Ben Shapiro showed his arrogance by saying rap is not music. Which saying rap is not music can be easily proven wrong through accurate facts.






To further demonstrate Ben's arrogant personality, he talks unprofessionally fast despite some old people do not have the best hearing ability anymore. So, I find his fast talking would only work for younger demographic. Which shows he is not that professional nor polite as a debater for people from various ages. When I think of a professional debate, I do not think of a rap battle where people are talking very fast.

From what I gather, Ben Shapiro was a spoiled kid born into exclusive wealth. He is an industry plant from what I observe. Competent debaters get overshadowed by Ben's net worth. So, I find the American empire has successfully made competent people be overshadowed by overrated industry plants due to discreet classism. So, I find Ben Shapiro's popularity to come from impulsive consumers, not what he deserves if there was intellectual honesty involved. Because C.N.N, Fox News, A.B.C. News, M.S.N.B.C, and other mainstream media are funded by this one-party system to make the oligarchical elites wealthier than most people internationally. This one-party system is disguised as the democratic, republican, libertarian, liberal, leftist, rightist, conservative, and other parties. So, it's all about using fossil fuel, oil companies, the military-industrial complex, monopolized internet, monopolized food supply via the agriculture industry, monopolized water supply, online surveillance, increased wealth inequality, and other undemocratic things to make ultra-wealthy elites dangerously wealthier than most people internationally while causing global warming and misery, then saying global warming doesn't exist to escape responsibility of taking care of Earth's already threatened ecosystem and condescendingly telling poor people to pick themselves up from their bootstraps to stop being impoverished. Which just shows lack of honesty and humility. So, I find it troll-like when Ben Shapiro talks about libtards, C.N.N, poor people, etc.

It's the ultra-wealthy fascists of America who caused increasing wealth inequality many decades ago, which caused American civilization to collapse. They started bullying working class Americans via propaganda through mainstream media, the soul-selling military industrial-complex, broken education systems, increasing wealthy inequality, rising cost of living, religious grifting, planned obsolescence making it harder for poor people to permanently own their products without malfunctioning, increased debt bondage to make it harder for poor people to permanently own their homes and lands, etc. So, now more working class Americans are serfs dealing with lower quality products and eco-threatening global warming. They are also dealing with this rising incompetence within younger generations before graduating high school. So, America is now facing more incompetent employees that don't understand mathematics, science, economics, paying taxes, work ethics, social awareness from different countries, and other things before graduating high school. It shows older generations of America were more skilled, knowledgeable, mature, wealthy, and competitive as employees than these younger generations of America.









Why do inequality and deprivation produce high crime and low trust? - Scientific Reports


Humans sometimes cooperate to mutual advantage, and sometimes exploit one another. In industrialised societies, the prevalence of exploitation, in the form of crime, is related to the distribution of economic resources: more unequal societies tend to have higher crime, as well as lower social...




www.nature.com













The preachers getting rich from poor Americans


Some televangelists ask people to give cash to earn financial favour from God - it's often the hardest-up giving their last pennies.



www.bbc.com







https://direct.mit.edu/daed/article-pdf/142/1/40/1830207/daed_a_00184.pdf











The battle against planned obsolescence


Governments, NGOs and consumers fight this practice that generates millions of tons of e-waste (electronic waste) every year




www.activesustainability.com













Minimum wage workers can't afford average two bedroom rent anywhere in the US


Average minimum wage worker must work nearly 97 hours per week to afford two bedroom home




www.independent.co.uk













1. Trends in income and wealth inequality


Barely 10 years past the end of the Great Recession in 2009, the U.S. economy is doing well on several fronts. The labor market is on a job-creating




www.pewresearch.org













Oil companies don’t care about you or the planet - Environmental Defence


Big Oil's secret and not-so-secret plans show it is willing to sacrifice the health of Canadians and the future of the planet to increase corporate profits




environmentaldefence.ca





Ben Shapiro has this spoiled, rich kid boomer style of debate that does not relate to modern poor people in America, especially the black females. It's clear to me that he like other media celebrities shills hardcore for oligarchical corporate interests that give him his millionnaire net worth during the pandemic. I would say he is a cut-throat Thinker. He has an A.D.H.D. vibe to me, especially when his mouth talks unprofessionally fast and makes logical errors while making shilly comments about C.N.N. while not criticizing Fox News enough.









How Fox News evolved into a propaganda operation


A media scholar on the dangerous evolution of Fox News.




www.vox.com













The Propaganda Multiplier


It is one of the most important aspects of our media system, and yet hardly known to the public: most of the international news coverage in Western media is provided by only three global news agencies based in New York, London and Paris.




swprs.org





I would say Ben Shapiro is an E.S.T.P. because his shilly words are not that cleverly subtle, poetic, or intellectually deep to a properly educated person. Considering that Europeans are more educated and civilized than Americans on average due to different wealth distribution in various countries, Ben Shapiro has better chance at having easily manipulated Americans be his demographic compared to most Europeans. I found more E.N.T.P. debaters from Europe than the United States due to this education and wealth inequality in America. Ben Shapiro is proof of this from what I have observed.


----------



## intranst (Jul 13, 2021)

Can't see him as anything other than ESTJ. There's really not much foresight (Ni) in the guy, and his arguments are value based coming from subjective experience (Fi+Si).


----------



## WraithOfNightmare (Jun 20, 2019)

I would say ExTJ, so I agree with you. But people who have the decency to say crap like “facts don’t care about your feelings, I do” usually aren’t worth too much salt. I don’t entirely disagree with everything he says, but overall I don’t like him. We’re really different.


----------

